# Birthday greetings on facebook - marketing tool?



## GerryDavid (Aug 4, 2011)

I like to wish everyone happy birthday on facebook.  I figure it takes a few minutes each day and may get my business some attention.  I do wish I could do it on my fan page so it would get direct attention on my fan page but facebook in their infinite wisdom removed that tool.

So my next idea is to create a "Happy Birthday" graphic, upload it to my fan page and tag people on it, doing a new picture each day.

But this could come off weird, especially since most people I would be tagging I have never talked to before.  My personal facebook page has a bit over 2800 friends, I may know 10% of them.  

What does everyone here think of this?  Weird?  Good?  

A coupon could also be attached, for those that like to use coupons.


----------

